# kostenloses UML-Tool für Eclipse Ganymed?



## Java-Problems (28. Jan 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
kennt von euch jemand ein kostenloses UML-Tool für Eclipse?
Von manchen gibt es ja Testversionen, die sind aber leider immer nur 30 Tage oder so benutzbar...


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2009)

Suche wieder kaputt?
http://www.soyatec.com/euml2/


----------



## Java-Problems (29. Jan 2009)

Was heißt hier "suche wieder kaputt?"
Es ist in diesem Fall schlichtweg so, dass ich gerne von den Erfahreneren eine EMpfehlung haben möchte, nicht dass ich nach der Installation wieder alles deinstallieren muss!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2009)

Die Forensuche. Ist ja nicht so, dass diese Frage zum erstenmal gestellt wird.


----------



## CiD (30. Jan 2009)

http://green.sourceforge.net/
Update-Site: http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/faculty/alphonce/green


----------

